# 189 application - Can I upload birth certificate later?



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I got a problem with my birth certificate. Hope anyone give me some advice on this.

I lodged my 189 application yesterday and when I was about to upload documents, I noticed that these is an error on my Notarised birth certificate (my birthday is off by a few days..) Now I cannot upload this one. I'm now trying to have it notarised again but that will take some time, based on past experience. I'm a bit worried whether it'll affect anything..

I have not uploaded any documents yet. Do you think I should just leave the birth certificate and upload everything else first, and wait for CO to request birth certificate later (assuming I cannot get a new notarised copy by then)? or what do you think I should do? Also, does it matter something like birth certificate document is obtained after elodge?

Many thanks!!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Fanta,

I saw your post on Tigtag but apparently they won't allow any newly registered member to post anything so I will give you my 2 cents here. 

From my experience of dealing with 485 TR visa, birth certificate isn't a core application requirement. By core I mean the information you had to fill in during your application's submission, such as the registration number of your English test, your passport number, etc etc which will not allow you to proceed any further without having been filled in. 

This being said, birth certificate is just like the result sheet of your IELTS scores, you only have to upload it after filling all your core information. Even though it is on the check list, there is nothing you need to worry about it when submitting your application. Simply upload it when it's done or wait till CO asks you for it. Do remember to check if there is a place for you to upload your Intention of Acquiring Information (or whatsoever it's called), there you can upload your translated authorisation to show CO that you are in the process of getting it. 

Anyway, if the CO makes contact before you can actually get your new notarised copy back, just write to him via email about your situation and you should be alright. And do upload all the other documents of yours, it will show CO that you have gotten and possibly is trying to get any information on the checklist. 

Best of luck friend!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, you can upload your corrected birth certificate later on. If the CO contacts you and requests the document, you can advise them of the situation (assuming you haven't yet received the revised certificate) and they will wait for you to upload the document before making a decision on the visa application, assuming you have uploaded all the other necessary documents.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey Fanta,
> 
> I saw your post on Tigtag but apparently they won't allow any newly registered member to post anything so I will give you my 2 cents here.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! can I ask if you submitted birth certificate for your 485 application, and if not, was it asked for?

I think you are right that birth certificate isn't absolutely necessary. Below is what it says on the 189 document checklist on DIBP website. 



> Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> 
> passport
> family book showing both parents’ names
> ...


I did, however, declare that I have birth certificate (there is, actually, a section in the 189 application asking you what identity documents you have, also in the EOI I think. but for B.C. you can't give any more info, e.g. date of issue, other than that you have one). My fear is that I said I have it and now I cannot provide it (yet).


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, you can upload your corrected birth certificate later on. If the CO contacts you and requests the document, you can advise them of the situation (assuming you haven't yet received the revised certificate) and they will wait for you to upload the document before making a decision on the visa application, assuming you have uploaded all the other necessary documents.


Thanks, ozbound12!

I think that's what I'm going to do. My application was only lodged yesterday and from what I hear, it probably takes a week or two for a CO to be assigned. Hopefully I can get a correct birth certificate by then.


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Thanks mate! can I ask if you submitted birth certificate for your 485 application, and if not, was it asked for?
> 
> I think you are right that birth certificate isn't absolutely necessary. Below is what it says on the 189 document checklist on DIBP website.
> 
> ...


Hey fanta I did submit my nortarised birth certificate copy as it was a requirement for 485, which is also required for 189, but you only need to upload it after you submitted your application and in the section where you upload all of your documents.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

TeAna said:


> Hey fanta I did submit my nortarised birth certificate copy as it was a requirement for 485, which is also required for 189, but you only need to upload it after you submitted your application and in the section where you upload all of your documents.


I see. Just wanted to see if anyone got by without birth certificate. Cheers!


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> I see. Just wanted to see if anyone got by without birth certificate. Cheers!


I don't know about other countries but for us it is compulsory to attach a notarised copy of birth certificate.


----------



## 189 applicant Melb 2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

fanta112 said:


> Thanks mate! can I ask if you submitted birth certificate for your 485 application, and if not, was it asked for?
> 
> I think you are right that birth certificate isn't absolutely necessary. Below is what it says on the 189 document checklist on DIBP website.
> 
> ...


I am also very confused about birth certificate. When I applied my student visa in 2011, I provided the certificate of my family book. Can I still use that one instead?


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

189 applicant Melb 2016 said:


> I am also very confused about birth certificate. When I applied my student visa in 2011, I provided the certificate of my family book. Can I still use that one instead?


As far as I know, birth certificate is valid for life. I'm not 100% sure about family book although I can't think of a reason why it shouldn't be. 

However, I'd still recommend getting a proper notarised birth certificate if time allows. You never know when you might need it again in the future.


----------



## 189 applicant Melb 2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

Also, is there any information regarding how to obtain a police check from China. How long does it take?


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

189 applicant Melb 2016 said:


> Also, is there any information regarding how to obtain a police check from China. How long does it take?


Police check - People's Republic of China
Down at the bottom.

Time varies a lot I think, depending on the police and notary public office. You know how it's like with government agencies back home


----------



## 189 applicant Melb 2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

HI Fanta112, 
I am currently waiting for my skill assessment. I wanna get the police checks done asap because it also takes time to get it mailed back to Australia. I previously asked DIBP about if it is mandatory to get documents certified if they are color-scanned. I was told that I can upload any document without being certificated as long as it is color-scanned. How did you upload you police check? I remember my family book cerificate is mostly black and white. Just wondering if the police check from CHINA is colored or not.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

189 applicant Melb 2016 said:


> HI Fanta112,
> I am currently waiting for my skill assessment. I wanna get the police checks done asap because it also takes time to get it mailed back to Australia. I previously asked DIBP about if it is mandatory to get documents certified if they are color-scanned. I was told that I can upload any document without being certificated as long as it is color-scanned. How did you upload you police check? I remember my family book cerificate is mostly black and white. Just wondering if the police check from CHINA is colored or not.


Why do you need to mail it to Australia? You can just have it scanned. 

Btw, it's not the original police certificate issued by the local police that you need to submit (you can still do that though) but the 'Notarial police certificate' (I think that's what they call it and yes, it's in color cause it should have a stamp on it) from a notary public who will notarise (and translate) the original. This document is by itself a 'copy' so there is no need to certify it again. Besides, notarised copies are stronger evidence than certified ones in a legal sense.


----------

